# Ist die Zugspitze befahrbar??



## silver (28. März 2004)

Hat schon mal jemand die Zugspitze mit dem Bike bezwungen?
Da oben sind tausende Touris, die alle mit der Gondel hochkarren.
Ich will den höchsten Berg Deutschlands mit dem Bike bezwingen. 
Habe schon etwas recherchiert, aber noch nie einen Hinweis gefunden, dass das schon mal jemand gemacht hat.
Weiß zufällig jemand ob es da eine geeignete (fahrbare) Route auf den Gipfel gibt und wo ich die Route bekommen kann??

mfg,
silver


----------



## Superfriend (28. März 2004)

Ohne Dich demoralisieren zu wollen ... vergiss es!

Greg Herbold ist da mal für ein Fotoshooting runter - aber das durfte der nur mit Sondergenehmigung. Und bergauf kannst du's mit dem Bike da wohl sowieso komplett erden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. März 2004)

YUP!

ich kenne da auch keinen weg, den man rauf fahren könnte! ist alles bergsteige-terrain! und runter ist's, wie der chris gesagt hat. ich glaube, da musst du dir nen anderen berg suchen ...

ciao, elmar



			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Dich demoralisieren zu wollen ... vergiss es!
> 
> Greg Herbold ist da mal für ein Fotoshooting runter - aber das durfte der nur mit Sondergenehmigung. Und bergauf kannst du's mit dem Bike da wohl sowieso komplett erden.


----------



## chaot (29. März 2004)

Hi,

also rauf oder runterfahren ist nicht möglich. Aber von Garmisch durchs Reintal gehts zumindest bis zur Angerhütte. Wobei da im oberen Teil auch schon ein paar Schiebestrecken drin sind. Und gleich zu Beginn gehts abartig steil nach oben. (Ich bin ehrlich, ich hab damals gleich zu Beginn die Steilrampe hochgeschoben) 
Katastrophal wird das ganze am Wochenende. Die Wegbreite reicht im oberen Teil nicht mehr für Wanderer und Radfahrer (gemeinsam) aus. Und am Wochenende wimmelt es da nur so von Wanderer.

Gruß


----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. März 2004)

genau, das haben wir auch schon gemacht. bei uns war aber gar nix los, eine handvoll wanderer, gar kein problem (glück gehabt ...). zu anderen zeiten ist da aber sicher die hölle los, das glaub ich gerne. landschaftlich ist es klasse, auf jeden fall, und der trail von der hütte runterwärts ist echt super.

zu fuß kann man noch weiter zur knorrhütte und dann prinzipiell auch ganz rauf zur zugspitze, aber mit dem bike --> keine chance.




			
				chaot schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also rauf oder runterfahren ist nicht möglich. Aber von Garmisch durchs Reintal gehts zumindest bis zur Angerhütte. Wobei da im oberen Teil auch schon ein paar Schiebestrecken drin sind. Und gleich zu Beginn gehts abartig steil nach oben. (Ich bin ehrlich, ich hab damals gleich zu Beginn die Steilrampe hochgeschoben)
> Katastrophal wird das ganze am Wochenende. Die Wegbreite reicht im oberen Teil nicht mehr für Wanderer und Radfahrer (gemeinsam) aus. Und am Wochenende wimmelt es da nur so von Wanderer.
> ...


----------



## bella (29. März 2004)

silver, schau Dir doch mal in dem Threat "Erstbefahrungen" t-age's Geschichterl (nach #15) an


----------



## silver (29. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

danke für die Beiträge.   
So wie es aussieht muss ich den Traum wohl oder übel begraben.
Wenn man das Bike von unten bis oben nur auf dem Buckel hat kommt der Fun irgendwie zu kurz.
Schade.

mfg,
Silver


----------



## Superfriend (29. März 2004)

Als Bike & hike-Kombitour ginge es natürlich. Mit dem Rad zur Reintalangerhütte, zu Fuß auf den Gipfel. (Fällt mir gerade so spontan ein - das müsste man mal im Hinterkopf behalten...)


----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. März 2004)

@superfriend:

die ideen gehen uns sicher nicht aus ...  

<offtopic>
wobei ich auch noch mal zu fuss von der höllentalangerhütte über den klettersteig raufwollte und dann über den jubiläumsgrat zurück ... *träum* naja, vielleicht im herbst, mal sehen was sich ergibt ...
</offtopic>

aber erst mal die wochenend-tour hinter uns bringen (da wird man sicher auch den einen oder anderen schiebemeter absolvieren ...). gelle   

ciao, elmar



			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Als Bike & hike-Kombitour ginge es natürlich. Mit dem Rad zur Reintalangerhütte, zu Fuß auf den Gipfel. (Fällt mir gerade so spontan ein - das müsste man mal im Hinterkopf behalten...)


----------



## chaot (30. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

für die, die dennoch im "Zugspitzgebiet" fahren wollen gäbe es natürlich einen recht masochistischen Rundkurs.
Und zwar den der "Garmisch MTB Classic". siehe dazu: http://www.getgoing.de/index_marathon.html
Dieser Rundkurs wird jedes Jahr in Garmisch als internationales Rennen ausgeschrieben und gefahren. Ich selbst hatte den Kurs schon mal in unserer MTB Gruppe als Tagesfahrt vorgeschlagen, aufgrund des Streckenprofils dies aber zur Seite gestellt. 

Falls jemand an der Tour interesse hat, die Ortsgegebenheiten dort aber nicht kennt oder mit der Streckenbeschreibung nichts anfangen kann -> mail an mich. Ich habe ein Top 50 Overlay von der Strecke.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## silver (30. März 2004)

Und wie sieht es von der Österreichischen-Seite aus?
Kommt man von da aus hoch?
Ich muss den Berg einfach bezwingen!!!

mfg,
Silver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (30. März 2004)

silver schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sieht es von der Österreichischen-Seite aus?
> Kommt man von da aus hoch?
> Ich muss den Berg einfach bezwingen!!!
> 
> ...



Mit einigen Tragestellen (z. B. am Gatterl - schon recht ausgesetzt) gehts über die Knorrhütte aufs Platt, spätestens dort ist aber entgültig Schicht! Die letzten paarhundert Höhenmeter sind supersteiler Wanderpfad, bzw. Trittspur und Klettersteig.

Wenn du den Berg bezwingen willst, dann tus zu Fuß. Die verächtliche Blicke der Seilbahntouristen sind dir auch so sicher. 
"Mein Gott, wie sieht der denn aus?", "Guck mal was der für komische Schuhe an hat!", "boah stinkt der nach Schweiß! Muss man sich so gehen lassen?"
 

Grüssle
Martin
 



"Vater i muaß auffi....!"


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. März 2004)

moin!

von westen her geht ein leichter klettersteig an der wiener-neustädter-hütte vorbei zum gipfel --> per pedes sicher nett, per bike kann man das wohl streichen.

von ehrwald direkt kenne ich auch keinen weg, bis hochthörlen auf schotter, aber das bringt dich dem gipfel kaum näher ... alles andere sind bergsteige.

kannst ja noch mal auf der karte suchen, aber soweit ich das weiss, gibt's da keinen weg per bike rauf. ansonsten hätten das ja sicher schon andere gemacht  vielleicht ich selbst sogar   

ciao, elmar



			
				silver schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie sieht es von der Österreichischen-Seite aus?
> Kommt man von da aus hoch?
> Ich muss den Berg einfach bezwingen!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## :Brian (30. März 2004)

Ich will dich in deiner Euphorie ja gar nicht bremsen, wenn du auf die Zugspitze willst, dann mache es halt (zu Fuss). Aber: Die Zugspitze ist eigentlich kein "schöner" Berg, vollkommen zugepflastert mit allem möglichen. Und durch die sehr komfortable Möglichkeit per Zahnradbahn dort hoch zu kommen wimmelt es ganzjährig nur so von Touris in Sandalen oder Turnschuhen. Also selbst wenn du es nach oben geschafft hast, hält sich das Gipfelerlebnis doch in Grenzen. 
Es gibt in den Alpen sooo schöne Berge, auf die man nur zu Fuss kommt ...

Nur so, als kleine Anregung.
Gruss,


----------



## chorge (30. März 2004)

Wenn Du dich quälen willst, gibt es in diesem Gebiet (grob) eine 1000x schönere Tour, bei der man vieles auch gut fahren kann):
Scharnitz > Pfeisshütte > Stempeljoch > Wilde-Bande-Steig > Lafatscherjoch > Isartal > Scharnitz

Muss man eigentlich 1x gemacht haben - nur wenig los, obwohls im Moser beschrieben ist....


----------



## Baikabaer (31. März 2004)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du dich quälen willst, gibt es in diesem Gebiet (grob) eine 1000x schönere Tour, bei der man vieles auch gut fahren kann):
> Scharnitz > Pfeisshütte > Stempeljoch > Wilde-Bande-Steig > Lafatscherjoch > Isartal > Scharnitz
> 
> Muss man eigentlich 1x gemacht haben - nur wenig los, obwohls im Moser beschrieben ist....



Wunderts dich?
Die Tour ist zwar super, aber ich finde das ist etwa die Grenze für das Verhältnis Tragen/Fahren. Zumindest für mich.
Was natürlich für das Bike spricht ist der relativ lange Rückweg vom Halerangerhaus nach Scharnitz. Ist zu Fuß ab Kastenalm nicht mehr so toll.

Servus,
Roland


----------



## Elmar Neßler (31. März 2004)

hi,

genau die runde haben wir letzten juni gemacht bei schönem wetter. wir sind aber umgekehrt gefahren, das hatte den vorteil, dass man vom stempeljoch zur pfeishütte trailen konnte und den sausteilen abstieg vom stempeljoch gen wilde-bande-steig bergauf absolviert hat. wir haben auch welche getroffen, die runterwärts unterwegs waren, die hatten ganz schön zu kämpfen bei den ersten 150 hm runter vom stempeljoch ...

generell ist's richtig, das ist schon einiges an gekraxel. aber wen das nicht schreckt und wer sich auf schmalen steigen mit dem bike auch schiebenderweise und tragenderweise sicher vorwärts bewegen kann, der wird eine tolle tour erleben. wir waren zumindest alle sehr angetan von der runde!

für interessenten dieser runde gibt's ein paar fotos und einen tourbericht auf meiner homepage unter bike & hike --> garmisch 2003

ciao, elmar



			
				chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du dich quälen willst, gibt es in diesem Gebiet (grob) eine 1000x schönere Tour, bei der man vieles auch gut fahren kann):
> Scharnitz > Pfeisshütte > Stempeljoch > Wilde-Bande-Steig > Lafatscherjoch > Isartal > Scharnitz
> 
> Muss man eigentlich 1x gemacht haben - nur wenig los, obwohls im Moser beschrieben ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxe_Muc (3. April 2004)

chaot schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> für die, die dennoch im "Zugspitzgebiet" fahren wollen gäbe es natürlich einen recht masochistischen Rundkurs.



so schlimm ist die Runde garnicht, sind sie letztes Jahr gefahren, ist natürlich weit, aber auf der Südseite der Zugspitze geht es über 30 km kontinuiertlich leicht bergab, da kann man es ordentlich rollen lassen. Noch schöner finde ich es, wenn man nicht durch's Tal nach Erwald fährt sondern über die Hochtörl-Hütte.v Für die, denen es zu lang ist: die Bergbahn in Erwald benutzen, der Anstieg ist komplett auf Asphalt und ziemlich steil, fahrerisch nicht der Brüller, wenn man nicht unbedingt Höhenmeter fressen will verpaßt man nix, wenn man da die Bahn nimmt.

Ach ja: auf der anderen Seite gibt es die große Karwendelrunde, ist auch traumhaft und meiner Meinung nach antrengender als die Zugspitzrunde!


----------



## chaot (3. April 2004)

Hi Maxe_Muc,

ich glaube, du verwechselst da die "Alte Mosertour" Rund um die Zugspitze (rund 1800 hm und ca, 90 km) und die von mir angesprochene "Garmisch classic".

Beide Touren kannst du nicht miteinander vergleichen. Die Mosertour geht von Garmisch eben nach Grainau, von da im Schnitt (nur an ein paar kurzen Stellen im Zierwald steiler) mit 8..9% zur Hochtörlhütte hoch. Hinunter auf einer super Teerstrasse nach Ehrwald, und von dort größtenteils auf Teer zur Ehrwalder Alm hoch und im Gaistal eine ewigkeit abwärts.

Die Garmisch classic ist von der Natur her völlig anders.
Da gehts bis zur Auffahrt zum Kreuzegg auch flach, ab dann aber gehts prinzipiell nur noch entweder abartig aufwärts oder genauso steil runter. Da kommt dann nirgendsmehr ein Stück, wo du dich mal ausruhen kannst.


Klick doch einfach mal den Link in meiner obigen Mail an und geh auf die Streckenbeschreibung der Runde B oder C

Hier der Orginaltext:
 Start:
Olympia Skistadion dieses nach links umfahren, an der Partnach entlang 
dann rechts am Sägewerk über die Brücke, 
am Bahngleis entlang Richtung Kreuzeckbahn, 
Forststrasse zum Kreuzeck, 
nach der Talstation Trögllift links bergab zum Garmischer Haus(1.Verpflegungsstation)
dieses umfahren und wieder zur Einmündung Forststrasse über Antoniwald zurück nach links einmünden,
dann am Wegende nach Steilstück rechts Richtung Reintal, 
100m vor der Laubhütte (Wegegabelung) steil links bergab,
dann an der Partnach (Fluß) zur Reintalstrasse nach links einmünden, 
diese links Richtung Partnachklamm, dann Richtung Elmau, Mittenwald
nach ein paar Kilometern links im spitzen Winkel bergauf Richtung Eckbauer bis zur Bergstation Eckbauerbahn , 
hier nach rechts bergab über den Weg nach Partenkirchen über die Schönau zur Sommerrodelbahn , 
nach rechts Richtung Skistadion und durch den Fußgängertunnel ins Stadion fahren (Ziel).


Ende Orginaltext:

Fahr nur mal vom Eckbauer runter ins Tal. Da kommt vielen schon bergab das Grausen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Superfriend (3. April 2004)

chaot schrieb:
			
		

> Streckenbeschreibung der Runde B oder C
> 
> Hier der Orginaltext:
> Start:
> ...



Was Du beschreibst, ist die kleine Runde der Garmisch Classics (30 km, 1200 Hm). Die bin ich letztes Jahr im Rennen gefahren. Es ist m.E. eine sehr einfache Strecke, bei der sehr wenig Fahrtechnik gefordert ist. Allein die Auffahrt zum Eckbauer bringt einen im oberen Teil mal ans Limit. Die Abfahrten sind schnell und ohne Probleme zu machen - so hab ich es jedenfalls empfunden. Ich bin die Eckbauerabfahrt noch insgesmt zweimal nach dem Rennen gefahren, davon einmal mit Starrgabel. Besonders toll ist das nicht - jedenfalls kann diese Passage nicht annähernd mit "berühmten Alpenabfahrten" wie dem Fimberpasstrail o.ä. konkurrieren. 
Aber wie Du schon andeutest: Einem Großteil der anderen Teilnehmer ging es anders, die bekamen in der Tat "das Grausen": Sogar im guten Mittelfeld waren viele vollkommen mit den Abfahrten überfordert, haben teilweise geschoben. Aber rasierte Beine haben und das neueste Cannondale-Scalpel fahren!  
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass mich eben dieses Klientel auf der Autobahn-Schotterpiste zum Garmischer Haus hoch gnadenlos verseilt hat...  

Die große Runde dagegen (100 km, 2500 Hm) führt einmal um das Wettersteinmassiv herum und nimmt u.a. Tufftalm und Ehrwalder Alm mit. Vielleicht meint max diese Variante?


----------



## Carsten (4. April 2004)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht die gesamte Stercke abgafahren, aber den Teil den ich kenn war unspektkulär und fahrtechnisch langweilig. Marathonstrecke eben, Schotter hoch, Schotter runter. Trailanteil kannste vergessen. Für ein Rennen ist ads schon gut so, da kann man ruter zu wenigstens ein paar Plätze gut machen, aber als Tour kann ich mir besseres vorstellen...

z.B. die Variante zur Reintalangerhaus, vor allem wenn  am Vortag ein Unwetter runter ist, der halbe Weg wegerodiert ist und vor allem kaum Leute unterwes sind, weil´s ja regnen soll (hat´s dann doch nicht   )

Da hat man von der Abfahrt zurück wenigstens was.


----------



## Superfriend (4. April 2004)

Richtig, die Tour zur Reintalangertour ist super (@Fubbes + Elmar: Die habe ich mal spontan bei einem Tagestripp im September nachgeholt). Wenn man am Vormittag in Garmisch startet, ist man pünktlich zur Mittagspause an der Hütte und kann dort den tollen Kaiserschmarrn genießen. Für den Hinweg ist m.E. die Partnachalm perfekt, um ins Reintal zu kommen, Rückweg habe ich über besagten Eckbauer gemacht.


----------



## Fubbes (4. April 2004)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, die Tour zur Reintalangertour ist super (@Fubbes + Elmar: Die habe ich mal spontan bei einem Tagestripp im September nachgeholt). Wenn man am Vormittag in Garmisch startet, ist man pünktlich zur Mittagspause an der Hütte und kann dort den tollen Kaiserschmarrn genießen. Für den Hinweg ist m.E. die Partnachalm perfekt, um ins Reintal zu kommen, Rückweg habe ich über besagten Eckbauer gemacht.


 Du musst da mal übernachten, was kitschigeres habe ich noch nicht erlebt (Zitat aus dem Film  ). Das bringt zudem den Bärenvorteil, dass man abends hoch und vor allem morgens runter keine Wanderer in den Füßen hat.

 Daniel


----------



## mikeonbike (6. April 2004)

zum thema garmisch classics - ich kann eure verwirrung mal ein bisschen aufklären...

letztes jahr, 2003,  wurden die strecken, sowohl die kurze runde als auch die lange runde geändert. 

2002 hatte die kurze runde noch um die 52 km und ca. 1600 hm. die ursprüngliche abfahrt vom eckbauer ist letztes jahr nicht mehr bestandteil des kurses gewesen. dann hat's auch regelmässig welche zerledert. stattdessen ging's jetzt komplett über den eckbauer hinweg und dann runter ins tal...

2003 hat man die kleine runde noch mal deutlich in bezug auf hm und km dezimiert - keine ahnung warum... die ursprünglich grosse (doppelte kleine) runde wurde komplett abgeschafft und dafür geht's jetzt um's komplette wettersteingebirge - weniger hm aber vergleichbare km.

die mittlere wird dieses jahr zweimal die kleine runde sein. angeblich um die 75 km und 2300 hm.

fahrtechnisch war garmisch aber meiner meinung noch nie so besonders anspruchsvoll. wobei man sein eigenes tempo in den teilweise sehr steilen abfahrten nicht unterschätzen sollte  

gruss mike


----------



## frorider (6. April 2004)

Die kleine Garmisch Classics Runde ist ja wohl ein Witz. Die Abfahrten sind überhaupt nicht anspruchsvoll und der letzte Anstieg (zur Tröglhütte: ca. 25% und grober Schotter) ist gestrichen worden.

Die Zugspitztour ist dagegen kein Witz. Vor ein paar Jahren sind ja schonmal der Greg Herbold und die Stiefels (deutsche DH-Familie) runtergefahren. Meines Wissens nach aber vom Sonn Alpin. Die Erstbefahrung vom Gipfel kann das Mountainbike Rider Team für sich beanspruchen (war soweit ich weiß 2002). Letztes Jahr ist dann der Tom bis zur Reintalangerhütte hochgefahren und hat dann seinen Karren bis zum Zugspitzplatt hochgeschleppt, von wo er auch runtergefahren ist. 
Ich hab auch vor, dieses Jahr bis zum Sonnalpin zu fahren bzw. zu tragen und dann bergab alles durchzufahren...


----------



## Hungerturm (13. April 2004)

Ich bin letzten Sommer bis zum Gipfel mit dem Rad meiner Mutter. Und runter auch wieder. Hab mir dann aber hinten das Rad kaputt gemacht. Auch das Netzt, das der Rock nicht in die Speichen kommt war kaputt und den Deckel meiner Klingel bah ich verloren. Als dann auch noch die Rücktrittbremse versagte bin ich dann Gott sei Dank aufgewacht.

Nö, ich bin eben zur Garmisch Klassics um die Zugspitze rum und schliesse mich mal der Meinung einiger Leute hier an, dass die Zugspitze eigentlich kein schöner Berg zum Raufradeln ist.

In der Schweitz gibts da allerdings ein geiles Bergchen wenn man mal auf einen Gipfel will. 
Der Pilatus bei Luzern. Einfach von Alpnach auf den Hauptgipfel und das Hotel mit der Seilbahn links liegen lassen und zum Trömlishorn fahren. Super Aussicht und abseitzt vom Hauptgipfel wirklich nicht viel los. Ist hal nur so um die 2300 Meter hoch aber geht dafür von knapp 400 Meter los. Immerhin 1900 Höhenmeter am Stück!


----------



## Starfox (14. April 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst da mal übernachten, was kitschigeres habe ich noch nicht erlebt (Zitat aus dem Film  ). Das bringt zudem den Bärenvorteil, dass man abends hoch und vor allem morgens runter keine Wanderer in den Füßen hat.
> 
> Daniel



Jupp, das kann ich nur voll bestätigen, abends tolle stimmung und musik und früh  einen weltklasse trail ohne gegenverkehr! Einzig die 40cm Platz zum schlafen im matrazenlager muss eben abhaben können. aber wir biker sind ja alle dünn   
bye fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## groeberman (3. April 2005)

wie ist das genau mit dem Pilatus? Ich wohne in der Schweiz und will gerne mal auf den Pilatus mit dem Bike. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er befahrbar ist. Mich imponiert beim Pilatus die Aussicht und ich kann mir vorstellen was für ein geiles Gefühl das ist dort oben mit dem Bike zu sein.


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2005)

groeberman schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das genau mit dem Pilatus? Ich wohne in der Schweiz und will gerne mal auf den Pilatus mit dem Bike. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er befahrbar ist. Mich imponiert beim Pilatus die Aussicht und ich kann mir vorstellen was für ein geiles Gefühl das ist dort oben mit dem Bike zu sein.


Hast Du mal geschaut wie alt und schlecht das Thema ist ?


----------



## groeberman (4. April 2005)

j HAB ich schon, aber das ist ja kein problem, mach ich halt mal ein neues Thema


----------

